# 1 GALLON AMBER LIVESTOCK DIP BOTTLE FOR TICK & LICE



## east texas terry (Mar 15, 2021)

dug this 1 gallon lintox livestock spray bottle  DUG 3-15-2021


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 16, 2021)

Do I dare ask what chemicals were in that


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 17, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> Do I dare ask what chemicals were in that


i think you know one of the letter  is [ D ]


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 17, 2021)

I looked it up they still sell the stuff. Does that one day ddt lol


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 17, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I looked it up they still sell the stuff. Does that one day ddt lol


 d d t was banned in the u s in 1972  In the 50,s  we dip lots of cattle  & hog when i was kid with the same stuff


----------

